# My car was damaged by the neighbours wheelie bin during last night's wind



## rory22 (31 Jan 2008)

My car was attacked by the neighbours wheelie bin during last nights wind, the bin had been taken away by the time I discovered the damage so I'm not sure who's bin did the damage. Does anybody no if there is any come back for such an instance or is it a case that I'll have to blame 'god'?


----------



## gebbel (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

What damage was done?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



rory22 said:


> My car was attacked by the neighbours wheelie bin during last nights wind, the bin had been taken away by the time I discovered the damage so I'm not sure who's bin did the damage.


So how do you know that it was a wheelie bin that did the damage?!


----------



## Stifster (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



ClubMan said:


> So how do you know that it was a wheelie bin that did the damage?!


 
claw marks and half eaten bamboo shoots lying around.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



Stifster said:


> claw marks and half eaten bamboo shoots lying around.


----------



## teachai (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

I see a new program on sky: 


"When Wheeliebins go Bad"


----------



## rory22 (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Ha Ha Laugh it up, if I do find out who's bin it was it will be going on the endangered list though!!!! I don't know for sure if it was a wheelie bin but I am 99% sure as there were bins all over the place this morning, there were 2 large dents and scratches (no bamboo shoots).


----------



## Jimmy Mook (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Are you _wheelie_ sure it was a bin that did the damage?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



rory22 said:


> the bin had been taken away by the time I discovered the damage


By the _Gardaí _perhaps?


----------



## quinno (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



Jimmy Mook said:


> Are you _wheelie_ sure it was a bin that did the damage?


 
I'd _bin _waiting for that


----------



## rory22 (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

I'm nearly wheelie.


----------



## Staples (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



rory22 said:


> there were 2 large dents and scratches


 
Sounds like a wheelie bin with attitude and a grudge.  Any chance it could have been caused by something else?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



Staples said:


> Sounds like a wheelie bin with attitude and a grudge.


Maybe somebody treated it like dirt?


----------



## REMFAN (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



rory22 said:


> My car was attacked by the neighbours wheelie bin during last nights wind, the bin had been taken away by the time I discovered the damage so I'm not sure who's bin did the damage. Does anybody no if there is any come back for such an instance or is it a case that I'll have to blame 'god'?


 
I won't join the bad jokes Honestly you'll just have to let it go, you don't know which bin was the offender and you'll end up falling out with neighbours, they'll only talk trash about you behind your back


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



rory22 said:


> the bin had been taken away by the time I discovered the damage so I'm not sure who's bin did the damage. Does anybody no if there is any come back for such an instance or is it a case that I'll have to blame 'god'?


How about an identity parade to nail the culprit?


----------



## macnas (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Do your neighbours _refuse_ to cooperate?


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



Stifster said:


> claw marks and half eaten bamboo shoots lying around.


It was the cops - they were in a Panda car.


----------



## galwegian44 (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Jaysus lads, this is the most fun I've had for at least an hour...I love it, especially the wheelie wheelie bad jokes.

ROTFLMAO.


----------



## pc7 (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

its all a load of rubbish if you ask me, maybe your neighbours bin was green with envy


----------



## rory22 (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Thanks lads for the helpful and insightful **** taking....I mean advise. You may be interested to know my neighbour called around this evening to apologies I gave him a black eye and told him to feck off. You may also be interested to know there is an open mike night at the International Comedy Club in Dublin tomorrow night, I think you should all go.


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*



ClubMan said:


> How about an identity parade to nail the culprit?



I recognise one of those - its wheelie Bin Laden.


----------



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Meh...

sounds like a recycled joke, what a waste.


----------



## Berlin (1 Feb 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

I refuse to take this seriously.


----------



## ninsaga (1 Feb 2008)

*Re: Damage caused by Neighbour's wheelie Bin*

Another case of "Bin there done that"


----------



## tallpaul (1 Feb 2008)

With all this trash talk, the wheels are coming off this thread...


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

We should just dump this thread.


----------



## ney001 (1 Feb 2008)

I have it on good authority that this guy was picked up by gardaí over the Southside the night before last, could be your culprit!
[broken link removed]


----------

